# Calling @Bob Driver



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Calling @Bob Driver, calling Bob Driver. I found these 2 Yazoo's for ya, thought you would like em. More for sale than I thought too, there are about 36more than these 2 for sale right now too on FB Marketplace.


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/302397904164192. 

Located in New Hampshire for $500



















https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/298647261457144

Located in New York for $1,000.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Be still my heart..... One good thing about living in MS when it comes to Yazoo tri-cycle mowers is they were made in Jackson MS. There are tons of them still around down here. I bought mine running for $75 and hauled it a 1/2 mile down the road. I considered driving it home, but the belts looked a little iffy, so I just put it on the trailer. I know of 3 more within 5 miles of here


----------

